# UK Holiday Journey



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I depart for Scotland tomorrow at midnight. Watch this space for photos of Christmas and Hogmanay in Edinburgh and my week of shooting in Yorkshire!

It will be great to share the trip with the brethren.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Watch out for the flying Haggis !!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We wish you safe travels and a very merry Christmas and Hogmanay holiday! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Unexpected free upgrade to business class on the 2:50am Karachi to Dubai leg.

"The tweed is strong in this one."

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hard Rock Dubai Airport....meh

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Christmas mantle, Cumberland Street, New Town.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Our Christmas and Hogmanay HQ. New Town
One forgets how early it gets dark!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Around town....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Edinburgh Christmas market.






















































The Christmas tree is ready on Cumberland.










Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Around town.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Paraphrasing the immortal words of that Oh-So-loveable holiday tyke Tiny Tim, "...and great pictures, each and every one!" Thanks for sharing these brief glimpses into your holiday. :beer:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I have returned to Pakistan and am sorting through my photos. I was simply too busy to post from the field. Enjoy....

Cheers,

BSR


































Pano of Edinburgh from the Castle.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

The Wally Dug, my favorite local during my visit....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Torchlight Hogmanay parade from Edinburgh Castle to Holyrood Park....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For some reason your photos aren't showing up on my screen. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I reloaded the photos....

Edge Farm, Nidderdale, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

In the field, Ripley Sporting. Ripley Castle and Eagle Hall and Ashfold Side shoots.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A few more shots from the shoot...

Cheers,

BSR









The drinks car. Sloe gin + champagne = Sloegasm








The Larder with the days work.









Some nutcase my sister asked to strike a pose.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. Nice pix.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson:

In addition to the Sloe Gin and Champagne you must have found some excellent single malt which explains all the pictures shot lying on the ground!:beers:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I


Andy said:


> Mr. B. Scott Robinson:
> 
> In addition to the Sloe Gin and Champagne you must have found some excellent single malt which explains all the pictures shot lying on the ground!:beers:


 I attended a scotch tasting in Edinburgh. After tasting several on offer from various regions I purchased my old standby The Dalmore 12. I just love the taste of this scotch.

I also walked out with 8 Montecristo #2 torpedos which are now resting in my humidor.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

A few final ones to round out the trip...

Cheers,

BSR








Edinburgh sunrise in New Town at the Royal Scots Club.
















Two photos of an 19th century oil I purchased to commemorate the shooting holiday courtesy of Anthony Woodd Edinburgh.


----------

